# RV870 bis zu 160 % schneller als RV770, Verkaufsstart 22.09.09



## tm0975 (1. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle die, die schon gespannt auf die neuen DX11 - Grafikkarten warten hier eine neue News zum Thema Geschwindigkeit der neuen ATI - Karten und Verkaufsstart.

RV870: 160 % schneller als RV770 - News Hartware.net


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2009)

160%, ich denke die haben das mit den Leistungszuwachs des Dual-GPU-Modells verwechselt.


----------



## Fr33dom (1. September 2009)

Solche Werte werden doch bei jeder Neuentwicklung prophezeit, allerdings muss sich erst zeigen, ob sie auch tatsächlich Bestand haben.


----------



## potzblitz (1. September 2009)

Wenn es 50% sind, dann kann man Froh sein


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2009)

Ich denke schon, dass die 160 % möglich sind, aber wie ja schon in dem verlinkten Beitrag steht: _Nur unter optimalen Bedingungen_, oder anders gesagt, in 2 von 100 Games ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## killer89 (1. September 2009)

Wenn ich mir das schon betrachte, dann ist das genauso wie die Prophezeiungen, dass die HD4870 mit besseren Treibern um einiges schneller wird und weniger Strom verbraucht --> FAIL.

Mal sehen, wie es tatsächlich kommt, aber wahrscheinlich echt nur in 2 von 100 Spielen, wie boss3D schon sagt.

MfG


----------



## eVoX (1. September 2009)

Die haben es ja auch nur von Fudzilla, durch ein Update von hartware, waren es anscheinend doch nur  60%, es war vielleicht ein Übersetzungsfehler, aber laut Originalquelle sind es doch 160% an Leistungs plus.


----------



## Shady (1. September 2009)

Naja, 160% Zuwachs find ich auch etwas heftig, bestimmt 60%. Ich lass mich aber gern vom gegenteiligen überzeugen. 
Wie sagt man? Abwarten und Tee trinken. Die längste Zeit bis zum RV870 hat's ja gedauert.


----------



## tm0975 (1. September 2009)

Klar, dass solch pauschale  aussagen nicht auf alle Anwendungsgebiete zutreffen. Ich erwarte allerdings nun doch deutlich mehr als ein plus von 50%.

Viel inseressanter finde ich jedoch die breite Verfügbarkeit in weniger als 3 Wochen! Da bin ich doch sehr gespannt drauf!


----------



## Lexx (1. September 2009)

da frag ich mich: 160 % bei was.. ?
relativer oder effektiver zuwachs.. ?


----------



## Zerebo (1. September 2009)

Die ganzen Gerüchte finde ich zwar durchaus interessant aber im endeffekt müssen wir warten bis jemand die dinger mal mit richtigen Spielen und Benchmarks testet bevor man mehr dazu sagen.Die 160% sind sowieso Schrott und haben nichts mit der realen Leistung zu tun.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. September 2009)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die das einhalten können


----------



## NCphalon (1. September 2009)

naja, 100% mehr shader un gravierende verbesserungen der architektur... aufm papier kommt ma damit vllt auf 160% aber ich bin ma gespannt^^


----------



## Naumo (1. September 2009)

abwarten und tee trinken.. is doch immer die diskussion da.. aber 160% sind schon etwas viel..
vielleicht insgesamt 160% also 60% zuwachs sind da realistischer


----------



## Explosiv (1. September 2009)

Wieder so eine Glaskugelnews  !

Die paar Tage kann ich jetzt auch noch warten, sollte sich das mit den 160 % Mehrleistung bestätigen, ist die HD5870 mein. 
Ich spare schon seid 2 Monaten, man weiß ja nicht wie teuer die werden  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Wenn es 50% sind, dann kann man Froh sein



Das duerfte auch mehr der Realitaet entsprechen, auch wenn dann die Schwanzmarks nachher mehr ausspucken.


----------



## Explosiv (1. September 2009)

Oder die meinen 160% Leistungszuwachs-------->beim Lüfter  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Oder die meinen 160% Leistungszuwachs-------->beim Lüfter  !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv



Das wäre doch super. Dann muß er nur noch ein Drittel so schnell drehen. Da sollte er wirklich unhörbar sein.


----------



## chakktheripper (2. September 2009)

naja .. der nvidia chef meinte ja auch, dass der leistungszuwachs bei GPU's in den nächten 5 jahren ~550% wären. von daher kann das evtl. schon hinkommen ..


----------



## Devil Dante (2. September 2009)

Mal sehen was dann Nvidia sagt: "300% mehr Leistung sind locker drin!"

@chakktheripper: Hat der nicht vor kurzem gesagt, dass die GPUs in 6 Jahren 570mal so schnell sein werden...


----------



## kuer (2. September 2009)

Wie auch immer. Diese Vorankündigungen der relativen Leistung sind doch nichts neues. Mag durch aus sein, das die neuen im ideal Fall 160% schaffen. Die aber als gegeben zu sehen wäre falsch. Ich erwarte 60 - 70% Steigerung zur 4870 mit 512MB. Dies sollte aber in jedem Spiel der Fall sein.
Und NV wird da noch was drauf packen und die Verspätung nutzen und in mehr Leistung umwandeln. Genug in die Kugel gesehen


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. September 2009)

Da Glaube ich nicht dran. Maximal bei einem Richtigen Spiel und im vergleicht mit der 4870 und der RV870 mit zwei GPUs.


----------



## DerZeitgeist (2. September 2009)

denke auch die zeits wird zeigen...
bis dahin reicht mir meine 4870/1024 locker^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. September 2009)

Die ersten Benchmark´s werden uns dann zeigen wie die 160% ausfallen werden 

Man kann echt gespannt sein , vor allem auch auf die neuen Nvidia Karten , da die sich bis dato sehr bedeckt halten mit Info´s.


Mfg Micha


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2009)

Wieso 160% kann doch gut sein, auf 4000x3000 Pixel, mit HD Texturen. Wenn dann der 4xxx der GRAM ausgeht, dann hat pltözlich die 5xxx auch 160% zuwachs. Ich denke im bereich von Full HD und drunter wird der zuwachs nicht mehr als 60% sein


----------



## Z_E_R_O (2. September 2009)

und 2012 geht die Welt unter.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. September 2009)

Ich frag mich, ob AMD und Nvidia es wieder schaffen, zufällig GPUs mit fast gleicher Leistung zu bringen.  Irgendwie kommt einem das über die Jahre schon mal komisch vor, dass die beiden sich meist nur 10% voneinander trennen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (2. September 2009)

Es heißt die Leistung soll das 1,6-fache eines RV770 entsprechen, was bedeutet 60% Mehrleistung. Allerdings würde ich dieser Zahl nicht trauen. AMD hat das schon beim RV770 so gemacht, dass man gesagt hat, die Karte wäre nicht ganz so schnell und am Ende war Nvidia dann überrascht, dass der RV770 doch schneller ist. Es könnte also gut sein, dass der RV870 100% mehr Leistung als sein Vorgänger hat, AMD aber nur von 60% spricht. Ich hoffe vor allem, dass Cross-Fire besser skalieren wird. Ich will das nicht sehen, dass eine zweite HD 58xx nur 10% mehr Performance bringt. Bis zu den ersten offiziellen Benchmarks, sollte man keiner Zahl glauben schenken.


----------



## push@max (2. September 2009)

Ich warte ebenfalls die ersten Benches ab...so lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## killer89 (3. September 2009)

Die Benches und die nVidia-Karten... wenn ich bedenke, wie günstig die HDs gegenüber den nVidias waren... ich hab 221€ inkl. bezahlt für meine HD 4870 beim Release! Jetzt müsst ich noch rund 50% mehr zahlen...

MfG


----------



## chakktheripper (3. September 2009)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> @chakktheripper: Hat der nicht vor kurzem gesagt, dass die GPUs in 6 Jahren 570mal so schnell sein werden...


genau .. ich wussts nimmer genau .. THX


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (3. September 2009)

Oder nicht lange rätseln und gleich NV kaufen  

Gruß


----------



## KTMDoki (3. September 2009)

Z_E_R_O schrieb:


> und 2012 geht die Welt unter.



OOOO MEIN GOTT! 

ich werde auch warten, bis erste Tests draußen sind...

Aber ich werd mir vermutlich gleich die 5870er kaufen, da ich meine Bestandteile meines PCs verhöcker an Freunde...


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2009)

160%?! Bei welchem Benchmark denn? Also Amd scheint davon ja zu träumen.... aber um Nvidia wegzupusten wirds eventuell reichen. Aber rein vom Leistungsniveau liegen die sicherlich eh wieder ungefähr gleichauf...


----------



## Rotax (3. September 2009)

Weiß man eigl. schon was wies mit PowerPlay (also Taktraten im 2D) aussieht?

Wenn das Ding im 2D standardmäßig wieder so viel Strom verheizt wie die 4870/4890 wäre das ganz schwach von AMD.


----------



## mycel-x (3. September 2009)

Moin!Und wenns "nur" 60% sind ist es schon nicht schlecht.Die Leistung von 4870X2 auf einem Die ist schon Krassgeil.Wenn dann noch die Hitzeentwicklung und der Stromhunger im Rahmen bleibt weiß ich auf jeden Fall was als nächstes in meinen Rechner kommt.


----------



## davehimself (3. September 2009)

160% ? nostradamus sagt aber, es sind nur 143,4758%


----------



## Sutosal (4. September 2009)

Naja wenn man das ganze mal nüchtern betrachtet:
diese 160 sind ein theoretischer Wert, der auf Vorausrechnungen basiert.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ich hoffe CF geht endlich ohne microruckler, vielleicht sind die 160% real wer weiß abwarten und tee trinken, ich hoff mal einfach das CF endlich so geht wie es sein sollte


----------



## leorphee (4. September 2009)

Einige haben aber immer noch nicht genau gelesen, dass es dann doch nur 60% mehr sein sollen, klar abwarten ist das einzige was wir tun können, also machen wir dass....


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich hoffe CF geht endlich ohne microruckler



Schön wär's... ich glaube, das könnte nochn Weilchen dauern... :/


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2009)

Ja 160% Zuwachs und am Ende heißt es...Unser Praktikant hat ausversehen eine 0 hinter die 16% gesetzt


----------



## bleedingme (5. September 2009)

Ich lese da immer 1.6x - wüßte auch nicht was man da falsch übersetzen oder interpretieren könnte.
Nix 160% mehr...


----------



## Marcel GX (5. September 2009)

​Doch, lest den Artikel nochmal:



			
				Hardware.net schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> Durch einen Übersetzungsfehler wurde zunächst nur von 60 % mehr Leistung geschrieben. Laut Originalquelle soll es aber tatsächlich bis zu 160 % mehr Performance geben.
> ( Frank Schräer )



Wo diese Mehrleistung auftaucht (auftauchen kann) wird zwar nicht genannt, aber wenn die durchschnittliche Steigerung bei Spielen auch nur bei 80-100% mehr liegt, kann man doch zufrieden sein.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

ach als ob das jemals soviel is...ich zweifel irgendwie...und selbst wenn physX haben se immernoch net  xD


----------



## Zerebo (5. September 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> ach als ob das jemals soviel is...ich zweifel irgendwie...und selbst wenn physX haben se immernoch net  xD


Immer wiede lustig.An den Kommentaren der Leute erkennt man häufig schon sofort was für ne Grafikkarte oder Prozessor sie drinn haben.


----------



## Bucklew (5. September 2009)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Immer wiede lustig.An den Kommentaren der Leute erkennt man häufig schon sofort was für ne Grafikkarte oder Prozessor sie drinn haben.


Lass mich raten: ATI?


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

hm mein tachenrechner sagt bei angenommenen 100 fps x 160% = 160 fps. ich weiss nicht was es da andere ergebnisse geben kann...


----------



## Zerebo (5. September 2009)

einjojo schrieb:


> hm mein tachenrechner sagt bei angenommenen 100 fps x 160% = 160 fps. ich weiss nicht was es da andere ergebnisse geben kann...



160% schneller bedeutet Grundleistung(100%)+Mehrleistung(160%)=260%.
Oder auch 2,6.


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

von 260% stand nirgends etwas


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

Fr33dom schrieb:


> Solche Werte werden doch bei jeder Neuentwicklung prophezeit, allerdings muss sich erst zeigen, ob sie auch tatsächlich Bestand haben.


Genau,wäre aber doch cool.Halte ich aber nicht für realistisch,selbst wenn die entsprechende Spiele (Programme) das unterstützen.


----------



## Zerebo (5. September 2009)

einjojo schrieb:


> von 260% stand nirgends etwas


Damit wollte ich dir zeigen,dass das was du ausgerechnet hast die Mehrleistung ist.Wenn ein RV770 100Fps schafft und der RV870 160% mehr frames schafft bedeutet das 100Fps+100Fps*160%=260Fps(260% Rv770 Leistung)
Sollte das klar gewesen sein ,einfach meine posts ignorien bitte.


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2009)

einjojo schrieb:


> von 260% stand nirgends etwas



Klar, es war ja auch nur eine Mehrleistung von 160%


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: ATI?


Ja natürlich! eine ati hd 295 oder so xD...ne ich hatte mal ne ati...vor jahren...iwie musste ich bei jedem spiel n anderen treiber installieren weil irgendwie keines so funktionierte wies sollte...^^


----------



## einjojo (5. September 2009)

wie auch immer es wird ne tolle graka die ordentlich was reisst


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. September 2009)

einjojo schrieb:


> wie auch immer es wird ne tolle graka die ordentlich was reisst



das hoffe ich doch mal, bestenfalls noch preiswert dann is schön^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. September 2009)

werden die ati karten weltweit am 22.09.2009 zu haben sein, oder wird der releasetermin lokal begrenzt! weiß das wer?

ich bin nämlich mehr als gespannt, was die hergeben werden, vorallem die 5870X2!


lg,
stevo


----------



## tm0975 (6. September 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> ach als ob das jemals soviel is...ich zweifel irgendwie...und selbst wenn physX haben se immernoch net  xD



Dazu gabs ne interessante Aussage von id-software. der physik-quatsch hat in der insellösung-nv-grafikkarte nix zu suchen sondern gehört vernünftig als cpu-aufgabe entwickelt. quelle hab ich gerade nicht parat, wird aber goolge sicherlich schnell finden...


----------



## tm0975 (6. September 2009)

einjojo schrieb:


> hm mein tachenrechner sagt bei angenommenen 100 fps x 160% = 160 fps. ich weiss nicht was es da andere ergebnisse geben kann...



160% mehr = x + 160% mal x = 1x + 1,6x = 2,6 x

ich verstehe nicht, was heutzutage in der schule in mathe gemacht wird...


----------



## BigBubby (6. September 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Dazu gabs ne interessante Aussage von id-software. der physik-quatsch hat in der insellösung-nv-grafikkarte nix zu suchen sondern gehört vernünftig als cpu-aufgabe entwickelt. quelle hab ich gerade nicht parat, wird aber goolge sicherlich schnell finden...



Da hats jemand nicht richtig gelesen. Der Chef von ID hat gesagt, dass die Physx Lösung mit einer extra Karte dafür quatsch ist, also die Aiga Karte etc pp. Zu der Lösung es ebenfalls über die GPU zu lösen hat er nichts gesagt, es wurde nur bescheiden übersetzt und auf bildniveau proklamiert. Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die PCGH news


----------



## martma (6. September 2009)

einjojo schrieb:


> hm mein tachenrechner sagt bei angenommenen 100 fps x 160% = 160 fps. ich weiss nicht was es da andere ergebnisse geben kann...




Vielleicht hättest Du in der Schule beim %-Rechnen besser aufpassen sollen.

100 fps + 100% sind ja schon 200 fps. Deine 160 fps sind also richtig gerechnet 260 fps.


----------



## Bucklew (6. September 2009)

Hier mal das (englische) Originalzitat:



> We've heard that ATI's soon to lunch DirectX 11 performance card, something that we know as RV870 and something that AMD calls Evergreen, should be roughly *1.6 times faster* than the RV770 chip.


Fudzilla

Das liest sich ganz klar nach 1,6x schneller und nicht nach 1+1,6.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2009)

Dabei bedenken sollte man, das Fuad kein Englisch Muttersprachler sein dürfte sondern Österreicher.
Entsprechend kanns auch sein, das er die entsprechende Gramatik nicht 100%ig Beherrscht.

Außerdem schreibt er '1.6 times faster' nicht '1.6 times *as fast*', ist nicht ganz leicht, das ganze hier wirklich genau zu verstehen...
Es kann beides sein...

Wobei 60% mehr im besten Fall schon fast etwas wenig wäre....
Zumal man hier von 1600 Shadern ausgeht und 80 TMUs.


----------



## Bucklew (6. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei 60% mehr im besten Fall schon fast etwas wenig wäre....
> Zumal man hier von 1600 Shadern ausgeht und 80 TMUs.


Aber 160% sind DEUTLICH zuviel. Zumal ATI die Shader ja aktuell schon gar nicht wirklich ausgelastet kriegt.

Und 80 TMUs? Also wieder Texturenflimmern


----------



## tm0975 (7. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Da hats jemand nicht richtig gelesen. Der Chef von ID hat gesagt, dass die Physx Lösung mit einer extra Karte dafür quatsch ist, also die Aiga Karte etc pp. Zu der Lösung es ebenfalls über die GPU zu lösen hat er nichts gesagt, es wurde nur bescheiden übersetzt und auf bildniveau proklamiert. Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die PCGH news



genau erinnere ich mich nicht mehr daran. ich hab nur im hinterkopf, dass da nyidia nicht so besonders gut bei weggekommen ist mit deren strategie und dem einkauf, den sie bezüglich der nun integrierten physx-lösung getätigt haben.


----------

